# Boveda in a wineador... maybe...



## Mad4Cigars (May 30, 2013)

So I have a wine fridge just sitting around unused.
So... naturally... I'm thinking of converting it to a wineador.

The more I learn about Boveda the more impressed I am with the product & company.
So if/when I take this project on I may try them out.
However, the guidance they give around how many Boveda packs I may need is based on the number of cigars the container can hold.
I've no idea...

The wine fridge is a 47 bottle sunbeam and is around 4.65 Cubic Feet in volume.

Anyone have any suggestions for me?

(Thanks!)


----------



## jakecartier3 (May 16, 2010)

The guy for the job is @cprsquared.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Boveda won't get the job done....You need media that reacts faster and absorbs more.....
KL.....HF Beads.....HCM Beads....


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

Bull is right on here.^^^^^. The simplicity of the Bovedas sound easy but just not enough horsepower.


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel (Nov 28, 2012)

This is not directly related to your original question, but I'd check out the specs on that wine cooler before you put cigars in it. The general consensus is to use a Thermo-Electric unit. The ones with compressors will dry out your cigars no matter what humidification you use. I haven't done a ton of research, but the largest thermo-electric unit I've seen is 28 bottles, which leads me to believe yours has a compressor for cooling. 

If you're just going to use it as a large cooler, that's fine, but if you're going to use it to control the temp from going too high, it may not work out for you.


----------



## Mad4Cigars (May 30, 2013)

That occurred to me too... Need to do some detective work on that end.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Bull hit the nail on the head. I believe the same....that you'll need beads of some sort to control the rH.

As an aside...largest thermoelectric I've found is this 48 Bottle Thermoelectric Wine Cooler - 2 Temperature Zones - Vinotemp


----------



## Mad4Cigars (May 30, 2013)

piperdown said:


> Bull hit the nail on the head. I believe the same....that you'll need beads of some sort to control the rH.
> 
> As an aside...largest thermoelectric I've found is this 48 Bottle Thermoelectric Wine Cooler - 2 Temperature Zones - Vinotemp


My sunbeam claimed (I thought) to be a 47 bottle but it doesn't look that big!

*Regarding the compressor cooling...
*I'm not sure I'd ever use the cooling - but it would make a nice "big" box for longer term storage (without putting a huge cooler in the bedroom)
Having said that - during the summer it can get rather toasty in my humidors.
Even though the house has AC I sometimes see them get as high as 75d F

*I've heard mixed reviews on compressor cooling.
*Some people don't seem to have a problem with it, although the rationale against such cool makes perfect sense.
I dunno... if I do set it up I'll plug it in for a while and report back.

*Regarding Boveda *- I'm curious as to why people think it won't keep up.
The demos I've seen and info I've read suggest they perform very well in NON-Wood containers that are reasonably well sealed.
This would certainly meet that criteria. So shouldn't it just be a problem of how much Boveda one would need?
@cprsquared if you're out there I'd love your thoughts.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Mad4Cigars said:


> *Regarding Boveda *- I'm curious as to why people think it won't keep up.
> The demos I've seen and info I've read suggest they perform very well in NON-Wood containers that are reasonably well sealed.
> This would certainly meet that criteria. So shouldn't it just be a problem of how much Boveda one would need?
> @cprsquared if you're out there I'd love your thoughts.


Because those that answered have a lot of experience in this area......but try for yourself and report back


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

Mad4Cigars said:


> My sunbeam claimed (I thought) to be a 47 bottle but it doesn't look that big!
> 
> *Regarding the compressor cooling...
> *I'm not sure I'd ever use the cooling - but it would make a nice "big" box for longer term storage (without putting a huge cooler in the bedroom)
> ...


I have a 6 bottle wineador that a big pack of Boveda handles perfectly. I also have a small container of silica gel kitty litter in the back, though, as a buffer...it's about 2" wide by 4" long (Gerber baby food plastic jar). Never charged the KL, just put it in the back.

That combo has been performing flawlessly for months...rock solid at 68%.

I suggest Boveda in sufficient quantity - what that quantity is...that's the question.

I've found that if Boveda is used in the correct proportion to cigars it can last a very long time. The sealed environment of a fridge is optimal for Boveda, too.

Remember that you can recharge your Boveda - so when they firm up, replace with a fresh one, and then charge the old one in a ziploc that has a dish of distilled water in it. Swap them out this way when any dry up.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Mike
It is a big difference between a 6 and 48 bottle frig....the massive volume should eliminate Boveda from the equation...


----------



## cprsquared (Feb 13, 2013)

Hey gang, @Mad4Cigars and @jakecartier3 thought I might be of value on wineadors. Thanks for the heads-up gents! I'm the Business Development Director at Boveda where we make a range of humidities for industries ranging from tobacco, music, food, electronics, medical devices, pharmaceuticals and herbal medication. We're the only ones in the world that do what we do, so we have a number of companies who come to us for packaging/container advice for using Boveda.

Wine coolers and flip-top coolers are fantastic for moisture control because unlike wood boxes, they don't leak or absorb much moisture. This means that Boveda works very efficiently inside, adding or removing moisture depending on the conditions to achieve the 62, 65, 69, 72 or 75% you're after.

HOWEVER, when you're *using the refrigeration* of the wine cooler (some do, some don't) you're scrubbing moisture from the air. This means that any time the refrigeration is on, Boveda goes into overdrive to make up for it, because the fan is much faster than the Boveda. Can refrigeration + Boveda work? Absolutely. There are just far too many variables for me to even begin to suggest how many you should use. But here's the good news: it's impossible to use "too many" because Boveda can't humidify beyond the RH on the pack. Boveda only has *minimum* requirements to make sure you have enough horsepower, where everything else has a "max fill" or suggested spray/submerge/wet amount. They're admitting you can use "too much". So if you really want Boveda's zero-maintenance to work, I'd suggest using more than your brain thinks will be needed. If you throw 10 in there and it's stable where you want it, you might notice that after 4 months the Boveda are still soft (water to give up). This would mean you could easily use five Boveda for 2+ months in there. Working it the other way, if you start with two Boveda and they die in a month, four will get you two months.

On the other hand, wine coolers that *aren't * using the refrigeration, they'll behave much like a flip-top cooler. We have coolers here with 20-30 boxes in them and 4-6 Boveda and we open them whenever we think to, which can be months and months. It wouldn't be uncommon for Boveda to last a year or more in there.

So if you want max efficiency, skip the refrigeration if you're storing cigars in your wine cooler. The cool air does zero for the cigars (even if your brain says otherwise) and it reduces the moisture control efficiency. If your brain still wants refrigeration but you also want max efficiency, store your "could smoke at any time cigars" in a tupperware with Boveda inside the wine cooler. That way, they aren't affected by the moisture scrubbing. As for the overflow, coolers with Boveda are the world's best way to age cigars effectively and efficiently.

I vote @Mad4Cigars the official guinea pig for a test. Here are my thoughts: We have a flip-top cooler that measures 12x12x22 which equals 1.83 cubic feet. We have 4 packs in it that are labeled 12.10.12 (we write the dates on all the Boveda we put in stuff to know how long they lasted) and they have plenty still left. So why don't I send a dozen of @Mad4Cigars preferred RH and you can start with 8-10. Keep it closed until it gets to the RH on the pack. That'll give us an idea how many packs it'll take to get a cubic foot (at least in THAT wine cooler) up. Fire your address to charles(dot)rutherford(at)bovedainc(dot)com and we'll get them on the way!


----------



## Mad4Cigars (May 30, 2013)

cprsquared said:


> ...
> I vote @Mad4Cigars the official guinea pig for a test. Here are my thoughts: We have a flip-top cooler that measures 12x12x22 which equals 1.83 cubic feet. We have 4 packs in it that are labeled 12.10.12 (we write the dates on all the Boveda we put in stuff to know how long they lasted) and they have plenty still left. So why don't I send a dozen of @Mad4Cigars preferred RH and you can start with 8-10. Keep it closed until it gets to the RH on the pack. That'll give us an idea how many packs it'll take to get a cubic foot (at least in THAT wine cooler) up. Fire your address to charles(dot)rutherford(at)bovedainc(dot)com and we'll get them on the way!


Wow!
Um.. ok - holy cow!

Shooting you an email now.


----------



## jakecartier3 (May 16, 2010)

@cprsquared is a stand up guy. He got me hooked on Boveda and I'm not looking back!


----------



## cprsquared (Feb 13, 2013)

jakecartier3 said:


> @cprsquared is a stand up guy. He got me hooked on Boveda and I'm not looking back!


Thanks Jake! Stay hooked, the Boveda "support group" meets every time you light up a cigar!


----------



## Mad4Cigars (May 30, 2013)

.

*Well I just got the Boveda for the wineador experiment.... so let's get started.*
_*(I'm using Boveda's 65% packs)*_

I have a sunbeam BC-130D wine fridge.
It's a 47 bottle unit that is roughly _*4.5 cubic feet in volume.*_

I want to do this experiment right.

I'm going to try and follow a methodology that will help other if they ever try it out.
Here's what I'll do.

*1) 10 Boveda in the wineador - NO COOLING.*
I'm gonna put NOTHING in there except the Boveda.
No cigars, no Spanish Cedar, just the Boveda.
(I'll keep the wire shelves that came with the wine fridge in there though)

*2) Add a few trays - NO COOLING.*
I won't have any custom trays from Forest or anything but I'll add a few from other humidors to make sure having such things won't materially change how Boveda keeps up.

*3) Remove a few Boveda every couple of days - NO COOLING.*
The goal here is to see what the minimum number seems to be.
Clearly more is not a problem, but I want to get to a point where we can take the min. required number of Boveda, divide by the Cubic Feet, and come up with a number others can use as a bare minimum starting point.

*4) Add some cigars - NO COOLING.*
Let the RH settle, and then adjust the number of Boveda as necessary.
I don't have a million cigars (been smoking them faster than buying them) but I'll get what I can in there. Here again the goal is to get to a "Boveda per Cubic Foot" type number.

*5) COOLING! Turn on the cooling compressor and see what happens.*
I expect some fluctuation here - but also some condensation.
Should be interesting.

If it looks like we get enough data to help others I'll put this in it's own thread later.
Let's begin...

here's an image of the unit before the Boveda.

*Sorry the images turned out like crap.
I'll try to fix that going forward.
*


















I put 4 Boveda on the bottom, 4 on the top, and 2 in the middle.
I'm not sure if spreading them around will make a difference, but it seems to make sense to me to do it that way.

And here's the setup.










.

.

*>>> Update #1*
All this was done about 2.5 hours ago.
The hygrometer is already reading 64%
Pretty friggin' amazing. But we'll let it sit and check it tomorrow.

.

.


----------



## Mad4Cigars (May 30, 2013)

*>>> Update #2*
This morning I checked the wineador at 8:30am and it was sitting nicely at 65%
It's about two hours later now and it's still stable at 65%.

I'll check it later in the day but I'm thinkin' it's solidly there.
If that's the case 10 Boveda got 4.6 cubic feed up to the correct RH in a matter of hours.

It may very well end up being that 10 Boveda is over kill for this big space.
But we'll reserve judgement on that until some cedar and some cigars are in there.
Big thanks to @cprsquared for making this test possible.


----------



## Mad4Cigars (May 30, 2013)

*>>> Update #3*

Ok so we've moved on to phase 2 of the test.

The plan here was to add some cedar shelves.
Turns out that most of the shelves I have don't fit - but one did.
To make up the difference I threw in any dividers, boxes, etc that I could find.

There's a bit more in there than the picture shows.

Still sitting with 10 65% Boveda packs.

I expect this phase to make the Boveda work a little harder as the wood hasn't been seasoned.
I'll post an update soon.


----------



## cprsquared (Feb 13, 2013)

Mad4Cigars said:


> *>>> Update #3*
> 
> Ok so we've moved on to phase 2 of the test.
> 
> ...


All awesome, Doug!


----------



## Mad4Cigars (May 30, 2013)

.

*>> Update #4*

I should have mentioned that this morning (around 8am) the RH was sitting at 61%

Yesterday (about 4:30pm) after I opened the thing up to arrange all that Un-seasoned cedar it had dropped to about 52%
So despite having a bunch of dry wood to deal with the RH had climbed back to the right ballpark in about 16 hrs.
I'm guessing that by the time I get home this evening I'll be near 65% again.

... also... 
I'm starting to really NOT want to do phase 5 of the test. _(the cooling part)_
I don't really plan on running the "fridge" for cooling - and the thought of working the Boveda extra hard when it could be maintaining my cigars seems wrong.
But we'll see... I may do it anyway... in the name of science.


----------



## cprsquared (Feb 13, 2013)

Mad4Cigars said:


> .
> 
> *>> Update #4*
> 
> ...


I wish I knew what percentage of wineador users ran the cooling to know if testing the cooling is necessary. I don't know if they often use it for cigars AND wine at the same time. I'm sure someone out there does, but I don't know if it's the norm. If you are compelled to try it, do it without cigars. The seasoned wood will do a good enough job mimicking cigars.


----------



## windex (Jun 3, 2013)

While my wineadore is not complete (by a long shot), I bought it with the intention of using the cooling feature. Summertime brings rather hot temperatures in the house; when we're not home the house gets up to about 85 degrees. Before we get home the house comes down to 77, however I typically found my humidor in excess of 80 degrees during the summer months. This saves quite a bit in energy costs when the ambient air temp is 100-117 degrees. 

Plugging in the wineadore and keeping my sticks at 65/66 degrees will be nice. I've already plugged the drain hole and have a plan on what to do with the condensation in the unit.


----------



## cprsquared (Feb 13, 2013)

windex said:


> While my wineadore is not complete (by a long shot), I bought it with the intention of using the cooling feature. Summertime brings rather hot temperatures in the house; when we're not home the house gets up to about 85 degrees. Before we get home the house comes down to 77, however I typically found my humidor in excess of 80 degrees during the summer months. This saves quite a bit in energy costs when the ambient air temp is 100-117 degrees.
> 
> Plugging in the wineadore and keeping my sticks at 65/66 degrees will be nice. I've already plugged the drain hole and have a plan on what to do with the condensation in the unit.


Cool, thank you! I'd suggest the best of both worlds - if you have a separate airtight container with the cigars and Boveda in the cooled fridge, you get the cool temps and all the efficiency of the moisture not being sucked out of the air.


----------



## Mad4Cigars (May 30, 2013)

cprsquared said:


> Cool, thank you! I'd suggest the best of both worlds - if you have a separate airtight container with the cigars and Boveda in the cooled fridge, you get the cool temps and all the efficiency of the moisture not being sucked out of the air.


Not a bad idea!


----------



## Mad4Cigars (May 30, 2013)

I take it back... it's a great idea.

Not only would that solve the cooling problem - but it'd be a good idea even if you weren't cooling.
You could then open up the wineador and "dig around" without adversely effecting ALL the sticks at once.
I realize this would essentially make the wineador little more than a pretty container for many "mini coolidors"...  ... but there's something to be said for that.
(especially since you could then turn on cooling if you wanted)
A good organization scheme could really make that a cool setup.


----------



## Mad4Cigars (May 30, 2013)

.

*>> Update #5*

This morning (around 8am) the RH was sitting at 63%
It's moving up slowly, but still moving up.
I did put plenty of dry cedar in there so considering all the seasoning it's needing to do... not bad.
I'll check it again when I get home.

Once it settles back to 65% for a while we'll move on to phase 3 - I'll pull a few Boveda out and see what happens.
We'll keep doing this until the wineador doesn't recover to 65% reasonably quickly.
We'll call that number the bare minimum of Boveda for 4.5 cubic feet.

Beyond that - the final two phases - may be redundant.
phase 4) Adding cigars shouldn't change much (especially since I don't have a boat load of sticks), but if it does I'll adjust the of bare minimum of Boveda number.
phase 5) Cooling... I'm really liking @cprsquared's idea of having: _"a separate airtight container with the cigars and Boveda in the cooled fridge, you get the cool temps and all the efficiency of the moisture not being sucked out of the air."_.

_*One interesting note I forgot to mention:*_

Prior to beginning the experiment I thoroughly cleaned the wine fridge.
It had zero smell of plastic, or anything else.

After the Boveda got it up to 65% and I opened it up to put in the cedar there was a noticable smell.
It was a "plasticy" smell... but also not.
Kinda weird.

I'm looking forward to seeing what the thing smells like once it gets back to 65% with the cedar.
Hopefully it'll smell like cedar.
I've never put to much stock in adding cedar to coolidors or wineadors for any FUNCTIONAL reason, but if it add astetics and makes for a nice smell... ok I'm in.


----------



## Mad4Cigars (May 30, 2013)

.

_*>> Update #6*_

Late last night the RH had dropped to 61%
Seems the seasoning was gonna take a while so I put the final two Boveda packs in.
There are now 12 65% packs in there.

This morning it was up to 64%
Once it reaches the correct RH - I want it to settle in for at least a day before I go messing with it.

The smell is still decidedly not cedar.
It's not unpleasant, but it's also an "artificial" smell.
I'll keep an eye.. or nose... on it.


----------



## tony (Feb 2, 2008)

cprsquared said:


> Cool, thank you! I'd suggest the best of both worlds - if you have a separate airtight container with the cigars and Boveda in the cooled fridge, you get the cool temps and all the efficiency of the moisture not being sucked out of the air.


im curious about this. i had the same issues as windex, my house gets warm in the summer. before plugging in my unit it stayed at between 70-75 degrees and about 70-75 RH. however, once i plugged it in and set it to 66 degrees the temp locked on 66 and RH locked right on 65%. how is the cooling properties removing moisture if i am staying rock solid on 65%?


----------



## Mad4Cigars (May 30, 2013)

tony said:


> im curious about this. i had the same issues as windex, my house gets warm in the summer. before plugging in my unit it stayed at between 70-75 degrees and about 70-75 RH. however, once i plugged it in and set it to 66 degrees the temp locked on 66 and RH locked right on 65%. how is the cooling properties removing moisture if i am staying rock solid on 65%?


I'm confused Tony.
Did you change your humidification media?
If not... your RH dropped from 70%-75% to 65%... and it seems per your post that the only change was cooling.
So it did scrub moisture from the air.

Cold air just doesn't hold as much humidity.

Now having said that... to make things even more confusing...
Cooling devices in relatively high humidity environments tend to cause condensation. (it's the science of dew points) 
Obviously that condensation - if not lost - could eventually warm back up and help re-increase the RH... 
Have you stopped up the drain hole at all or is it still open?


----------



## tony (Feb 2, 2008)

Mad4Cigars said:


> I'm confused Tony.
> Did you change your humidification media?
> If not... your RH dropped from 70%-75% to 65%... and it seems per your post that the only change was cooling.
> So it did scrub moisture from the air.
> ...


no, same beads

i could not get my humidity below 70 no matter what i did until i turned on the cooler in the unit and got the temp below 70

here is my build: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/326295-my-wineador-build.html


----------



## Mad4Cigars (May 30, 2013)

Sounds like your ~70% beads are about ~5% less effective with the cooling on.
(cooler probably only kicks on every now and then, and when it does removes enough humidity that you're staying at an average of 65%)

If they were 65% beads that couldn't keep the RH lower than 70-75 without the cooling...
then either the bead suck, or they were over humidified, or your hygrometer isn't terribly accurate.

But the bottom line is that (if the hygrometer is right) you're sitting pretty now!


----------



## tony (Feb 2, 2008)

Mad4Cigars said:


> Sounds like your ~70% beads are about ~5% less effective with the cooling on.
> (cooler probably only kicks on every now and then, and when it does removes enough humidity that you're staying at an average of 65%)
> 
> If they were 65% beads that couldn't keep the RH lower than 70-75 without the cooling...
> ...


they are 65% beads and they are the exact same beads sitting in my desktops holding at 65% with no cooling for over 5 years now and they definitely werent over humidified

the hygrometers are accurate

but yeah, all is good now


----------



## Mad4Cigars (May 30, 2013)

Wow. That is weird.


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

i switched from LOTS of beads to TWO (one on the bottom, one on the top) boveda packs in my 8 bottle wineador.
it is much more stable now.

just my $0.02

ps: three thumbs up for Charlie and boveda customer support.


J.


----------



## cprsquared (Feb 13, 2013)

jurgenph said:


> i switched from LOTS of beads to TWO (one on the bottom, one on the top) boveda packs in my 8 bottle wineador.
> it is much more stable now.
> 
> just my $0.02
> ...


That's great info Jurgen, thank you to you and your surplus of thumbs for your business and kind words!


----------



## Mad4Cigars (May 30, 2013)

_*>> Update #7*_

Re: the smell... it's either from some of the wood, or the fridge itself.
The Boveda packs have no scent whatsoever.
I've removed some of the wood... added a cigar box though. 
We'll see.

With 12 Boveda in there The RH level is hovering at 63%-64%.
The wineador has some cedar in there, and some stogies.
While 63%-64% is good I was hoping to report it was rock solid at 65%
(Honestly I'd be fine with 63%-64% in my long term storage unit.)
So - The hygrometer in there was calibrated with a Boveda calibration kit, but it does have a +/- 1% rating so we're still in good shape.
I'm going to put another hygrometer in there and see if they agree.
Stay tuned.

_*All in all...*
_I'm very pleased. Boveda is working pretty well in my opinion.


----------



## leatherheadff (Jun 21, 2013)

I live in a fairly mild climate, with ac in the house, so I don't even plug my fridge in... So I don't even know how the cooling aspect messes with the humidity levels, but I can see how it would. I will say that I've had 2 Boveda packets in my 8 bottle fridge (only about 12 cigars in there at the moment) and its been working great so far. I like these packets, they're convenient, cheap, clean and I feel like I'm less likely to screw them up.

I figure I'll run these for a few months while I explore other options (beads, xikar gel thingies, etc).


----------



## Mad4Cigars (May 30, 2013)

Hey folks Sorry for the lack of updates - I kinda dropped off the planet for a while.

_*FINAL ANALYSIS:*_

The Boveda in the Wineador did GREAT!
It hovered around 64% for a LONG time - several weeks. But I was getting into it pretty regularly.
Then it finally hit 65% and has been there ever since. (I'm not opening it several times a week - and sometime per day anymore)

It's been a couple months and It's rock solid.
I've moved all my sticks into the Winedor and I'm FINALLY enjoying hassle free cigar storage.

_Viva La Boveda_


----------



## cprsquared (Feb 13, 2013)

leatherheadff said:


> I live in a fairly mild climate, with ac in the house, so I don't even plug my fridge in... So I don't even know how the cooling aspect messes with the humidity levels, but I can see how it would. I will say that I've had 2 Boveda packets in my 8 bottle fridge (only about 12 cigars in there at the moment) and its been working great so far. I like these packets, they're convenient, cheap, clean and I feel like I'm less likely to screw them up.
> 
> I figure I'll run these for a few months while I explore other options (beads, xikar gel thingies, etc).


Thrilled that it's so easy for you PJ! Thank you very much for your business!


----------



## cprsquared (Feb 13, 2013)

Mad4Cigars said:


> Hey folks Sorry for the lack of updates - I kinda dropped off the planet for a while.
> 
> _*FINAL ANALYSIS:*_
> 
> ...


Fantastic news Doug! Speaking about falling off the planet, on June 26, your last update, I was hit by a car making an illegal u-turn on my motorcycle, ultimately resulting in amputation of my left foot 6" below the knee. So I've been a little absent from the forums here, but was wondering how things were going for you and your winedor. Can you give me a sense again how many Boveda you're using per cubic inch or foot so I can help people in the future? Thanks Doug!


----------



## liquidicem (May 23, 2013)

cprsquared said:


> Fantastic news Doug! Speaking about falling off the planet, on June 26, your last update, I was hit by a car making an illegal u-turn on my motorcycle, ultimately resulting in amputation of my left foot 6" below the knee. So I've been a little absent from the forums here, but was wondering how things were going for you and your winedor. Can you give me a sense again how many Boveda you're using per cubic inch or foot so I can help people in the future? Thanks Doug!


Wow Charlie! So sorry to hear that! That is terrible.


----------



## cprsquared (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks Joe! Don't sweat it, the new carbon fiber foot is pretty awesome. I'll get a photo up tomorrow!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

cprsquared said:


> Fantastic news Doug! Speaking about falling off the planet, on June 26, your last update, I was hit by a car making an illegal u-turn on my motorcycle, ultimately resulting in amputation of my left foot 6" below the knee. So I've been a little absent from the forums here, but was wondering how things were going for you and your winedor. Can you give me a sense again how many Boveda you're using per cubic inch or foot so I can help people in the future? Thanks Doug!


I thought something seemed different.......

Sorry I didn't stop to say hi a couple weeks ago, you seemed like you were kinda busy.

Glad you're adapting well to the life-change, I can't imagine losing a limb, but you seem to be dealing with it quite well!

P.S. I've been using Boveda 65's in my coolidor & I LOVE them. I open it pretty much every day & it stays rock solid at 65%.


----------



## Puroprince (Aug 29, 2013)

i have 70%R/H HF Beads in my winedor im locked solid at 64-66% usually 65% the cooling removes about %5 on my unit/build.


----------



## Mad4Cigars (May 30, 2013)

cprsquared said:


> Fantastic news Doug! Speaking about falling off the planet, on June 26, your last update, I was hit by a car making an illegal u-turn on my motorcycle, ultimately resulting in amputation of my left foot 6" below the knee. So I've been a little absent from the forums here, but was wondering how things were going for you and your winedor. Can you give me a sense again how many Boveda you're using per cubic inch or foot so I can help people in the future? Thanks Doug!


Damn Charlie!

You've got a much better reason for being absent than I, but I love your attitude. 
Not everybody gets to have Bionic body parts.

Are you going to be able to ride again?

Anyway to answer your question I've got all 12 of the Boveda in there. I think I'm probably overdoing it; having said that - the cooler is approximately 4.5 cubic feet.
So if I'm doing the math right that's one Boveda for every 3.75 cubic feet.

Again I'm sure I'm overdoing it but I like quick recovery. I'm pretty sure had I just left it alone with 8 to 10 Boveda it would have done just fine the long term.


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

cprsquared said:


> Fantastic news Doug! Speaking about falling off the planet, on June 26, your last update, I was hit by a car making an illegal u-turn on my motorcycle, ultimately resulting in amputation of my left foot 6" below the knee. So I've been a little absent from the forums here, but was wondering how things were going for you and your winedor. Can you give me a sense again how many Boveda you're using per cubic inch or foot so I can help people in the future? Thanks Doug!


What a coincidence Doug, I was just reading your story on the Boveda page link on my FB page. I hope that you're recovering well. Love your product, and thanks @Mad4Cigars for testing out a question I had about Boveda working in a winedor. I haven't made the jump yet, but will be doing so by Christmas (hopefully my Christmas gift, with custom shelving to match). H


----------



## cprsquared (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words, gang! Thankfully, it's a little tough to be down about life when your left foot now looks like this...


----------



## mrmattmatt (Nov 13, 2013)

So i have to ask... How long did the Boveda packs last before they dried out and needed replaced?


----------



## cprsquared (Feb 13, 2013)

mrmattmatt said:


> So i have to ask... How long did the Boveda packs last before they dried out and needed replaced?


Hey Matt, the life of any Boveda depends how hard it has to work giving up moisture. Using the minimum recommended for a wood desktop humidor of one 60gram (largest we make) per 25 cigar capacity (even if the humidor isn't full of cigars), you'll get 2-4 months out of them. Compare that to a plastic container of the same size and they'll last 6-9 months because plastic doesn't leak or absorb moisture like a wood humidor does. Boveda is the only product that will never humidify beyond the RH on the pack, so using more than the minimum will just work more efficiently and last longer. It's time for replacements when the entire thing becomes rigid and loses the softness. All that to say, just pick your RH, toss them in and you'll never worry about or fuss with your humidor again (until they need to be replaced). Thank you for your business, let me know when I can be more help! Charlie


----------



## mrmattmatt (Nov 13, 2013)

Right... I know how they work as I use them in my wooden humidors... Im just curious how long they last at a time in this guys wineador.... How often does he replace them?


----------

